# BP Shipping Latest fleet list



## harvey19a

Gentlemen,

Go to bp.com website, then About BP >>> Products and Services >>> BP Shipping then link to fleet on right hand side.

It's fairly up to date. All but a couple of the ships are now Isle of Man registered. Rather more than half have British officers (supplemented by Irish, Polish and Oz) with Filipino crew, with the balance all Indian manned.

The current expansion will end with the final 3 Gem class.

I'm currently on the vlgc British Councillor carrying LPG cross-Pacific - we will all be moving into the Gem newbuild LNG ships from the look of it, later in the year. 

The British Emerald, on delivery, was the world's largest LNG carrier - but only for a month or two, when the first of OSG's Q-flex ships came into service. They are half as big again!

Harvey


----------



## James_C

Doesn't mention the dozen Greek flagged coasters they have working around Europe at the moment, although they were intended for Meddy work one of them is actually working permanently on the Scottish coast to make up the 4th ship in the Coastal (Border Class) fleet. BP only ordered 3 as they reckoned there was only enough work for 3.4 ships, problem is, who covers the other 0.4 plus drydocks/breakdowns etc. Oops. Another gem of an idea from Operations.
There's only about 200 or so Brits left aren't there? 
A far cry from 2001 when with only a 20 ship fleet there were over 600!
Like many, I packed it in during 2006 after yet another attack on the fleet from "Cult Malone", all that lot in Fleet Operations carrying out the "Fuhrers Will" was the final straw. Spoke to one of those in DML at the time and was told they lost 80 Brits in the last 3 months of that year alone, then of course they lost a load when the NGSCo ships were handed back.
Read a more recent issue of The Flag a month or two back and hardly recognised any names in the crewlists at all.


----------

